

Microsoft makes .Net open-source, finally embraces iOS, Android, and Linux - gauravkm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/194099-microsoft-makes-net-open-source-finally-embraces-ios-android-and-linux

======
mistakenx
I can't wait for Paint.NET to be ported to Linux, that's one of the reasons
I've not made the switch to Linux yet.

